# What would be a good option?



## jdb0822 (Apr 1, 2008)

We currently own Wyndham points, which allows us to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek next to disney.

I would love to get into DVC, but the initial cost seems a bit hard to swallow, considering we are a family of 7 and would need a 2-bed unit, during a slow season is around 220 pts at best.

I would want to stay at DVC every other year or every 3rd year (we go once per year to see the mouse).

Obviously renting is an option, but that takes a leap of faith to drop $2,500 - $3,000 to a complete stranger and still not have control of the reservation.  

I have rented Bonnet creek from Redweek, using their escrow service, but even then, nothing is a guarentee.  

What would be my best solution or option?


----------



## andrea t (Apr 1, 2008)

Since points are best utilyzed at DVC locations, calculate the amount of points you'll likely use for your stay, buy half that, and use banking or borrowing to obtain the full amount you'll need for an every other year stay.  Just my opinion.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not a DVC owner, but was considering it seriously, however DH would not agree.  However, when I was deciding how many pts to purchase I split the cost of a prime season week into 3yrs and figured that would be enouph for a 2bedroom + every other year.  So about 100pts (I don't have my book or calcs with me but I looked at this not long ago).


----------



## jdb0822 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the borrow/bank idea.  Also, I think I will lean towards just using Sun - Thurs, as you can get a 2 bedroom rather reasonably.  

We travel during the Choice or Magic seasons, so we could get a 2-bed at OKW for 120pts for Sun-thurs or a 2-bed at AKV for 115pts during those seasons.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 1, 2008)

> We currently own Wyndham points, which allows us to stay at Wyndham Bonnet Creek next to disney.



Close to WDW, but not the same as onsite. 



> I would love to get into DVC, but the initial cost seems a bit hard to swallow, considering we are a family of 7 and would need a 2-bed unit, during a slow season is around 220 pts at best.



The lowest 2 bedroom in low season for a 8 day/7 night stay is *196* points at AKV.



> I would want to stay at DVC every other year or every 3rd year (we go once per year to see the mouse).



As mentioned, buying a contract with half the points you need for a weeks stay every other year, and bank the points.



> Obviously renting is an option, but that takes a leap of faith to drop $2,500 - $3,000 to a complete stranger and still not have control of the reservation.
> 
> I have rented Bonnet creek from Redweek, using their escrow service, but even then, nothing is a guarentee.
> 
> What would be my best solution or option?



Buy where you want to stay. If owning DVC is what you really want, then why settle for second or third best.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 1, 2008)

Can you borrow from next years points too?  If so you could go every third year and bank previous years points, use current year, and borrow from next years points.  In that way you don't have to buy so many points.

We have thought about DVC too but have found the points system a bit confusing.  Looked at it about 10 years ago and didn't buy- now we wish we had because points have gone up so much.  Now we're waiting to see the new Contemporary DVC tower and what the costs will be- my feeling is that it will probably be quite expensive but the location will be amazing.

Would you buy resale or from Disney?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, you can bank and borrow your points and go every 3 years. You can't bank points twice.

If you want to own at SSR or AKV, buying direct is your best deal. If you want one of the sold out resorts, buying resale would be the best way to go initially. 

The Contemporary Resort will probably be around $7-$10 per point more then current pricing, but the is just a pure guess. The one thing that I do know, the new tower will have the highest point per night requirements.

I want to add-on at the Contemporary when it goes on sale. But the point structure may be more then I want to payout. I really like SSR and AKV, and would be content if all our points ended up at just those two resorts.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Don't buy the cow.*

Rent. Chances are you'll find you like Bonnet Creek as well or better and thus know you don't need to buy. If you only plan to use it about every three years renting the points you need makes far more sense than buying DVC points even if you find you MUST have it.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 2, 2008)

tlwmkw said:


> Would you buy resale or from Disney?



You have to buy a minimum of 160 points, initially, if you buy from Disney direct. 

 We just went to Disney for ROFR on a small 50 point HHI contract. (That is where we will stay most)  We found a contract with all of its '07 points and all '08 points so on August 1 we will have 100 points to use for next years trip.  (provided this passes)  We plan on not staying on the higher point weekend nights to get the most out of our points.

Some one correct me if this is wrong, but, once we are in Disneys system even for that 50 point contract, we then have the option of adding on points directly from Disney should we choose to.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 2, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Some one correct me if this is wrong, but, once we are in Disneys system even for that 50 point contract, we then have the option of adding on points directly from Disney should we choose to.



That is corect and there are no closing costs when you do an add-on.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 2, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Rent. Chances are you'll find you like Bonnet Creek as well or better and thus know you don't need to buy. If you only plan to use it about every three years renting the points you need makes far more sense than buying DVC points even if you find you MUST have it.



If traveling infrequently to WDW, renting is a great option.

There are a lot of people that are very uncomfortable with renting from an individual. Plus alot of people like to have control of thier own reservations, something you lose as a renter.


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

DVC makes buying a new contract so attractive it really makes sense to buy directly from them. I bought one resale contract for 170 points because it was loaded. I would never do that again. I just bought AKV from Disney and found I got a better deal with more perks than if I bought resale. 

This is only good for DVC. I would never recommend this for any other timeshare.


----------

